
Google+ upcoming features: Google Experts and the Facebook wall - mmastrac
http://grack.com/blog/2011/09/26/google-upcoming-feature-discovery-google-experts-and-the-facebook-wall/
======
danyork
Thanks for doing the code dive, Matt, and then blogging what you found. I will
be curious to see what they wind up doing with the Google Voice integration.
Yes, it's predictable that they would do that kind of integration... but still
good to see.

------
mmastrac
Google Experts is definitely the most interesting part. It appears to be a
"Quora-killer" inside of Google+.

